# Tempo Exterior



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I know these things are subjective but I've been looking at the photo's of the stock Tempo on the E S Hartley site

:: click here ::

I just can't understand why Autocruise have chosen to use white plastic vent grilles and other bits on a silver and black van. I realise they have white in stock as it matches all their other vans but IMHO it really messes up the overall 'look' of a very nice design. Introducing a third colour on the flanks of the van breaks up the homogenity of the whole thing. In black they'd match to the windows and broad black stripe along the mid sides and wouldn't seem at all out of place. It's not as if black isn't available as my van (which is a tad darker admittedly) has black fittings and they look 'just right'. I presume the Rhythm has the same issue.
Photo's below for comparison.
Andy

_Mod edit: used short form for URL _


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I quite agree: I just would not buy one for that reason alone: cheap and tacky looking.

The Dark grey Autosleeper PVC on the Transit has a similar defect. It looks dreadful.

Harvey


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Quite agree but then one could always specify an 'option' that the supplying dealer takes them off and sprays them with the body colour although they do 'overlay' part of the decals.

Just a thought

Peter


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quite agree but then one could always specify an 'option' that the supplying dealer takes them off and sprays them with the body colour although they do 'overlay' part of the decals.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think that would be better Peter.

Obviously on our van we have a compressor fridge, so no grilles to worry about, but it's sister the Cavarno has a 3 way and uses black grilles. On ours as per the picture, the cage around the boiler outlet terminal is sprayed body colour but the fresh water inlet and EHU connector cover are both black plastic.

If Peter Smith can get the Mondial front bumper sprayed, then maybe he can get Autocruise to do the right thing with their bits of bare white plastic.

Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

As some of you might know, we have just taken delivery of a new Tempo, and we read about the white fitments, and how they spoiled the looks of the van.

Well, I thought at the time, and still do after delivery, that if that is all people can find on a van to complain about, they must have got everything else right.

I just simply think it is irrelevant, and lets be honest, how much would it cost to spray them yourself, or can you not just buy some replacements in black if you care that much?

Not having a go at anyone in this thread BTW, just don't think that anyone should seriously rule out a van on something as trivial as this.

Kev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Kev
Sorry I wasn't having a go at any Tempo or Rhythm purchasers and certainly if it was the right van for me for all other respects I wouldn't let the white plastics put me off. I was more intent on provoking an explanation from Autocruise as to why they didn't go for black plastic in the first place.
Pax
Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

No worries, no one has to tiptoe around us just cos we have one, I guess we all have different likes n dislikes.

Kev


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

kevwright said:


> As some of you might know, we have just taken delivery of a new Tempo, and we read about the white fitments, and how they spoiled the looks of the van.
> 
> Well, I thought at the time, and still do after delivery, that if that is all people can find on a van to complain about, they must have got everything else right.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has said that that is all there is to complain about.

How much would it cost to spray them oneself? ( after having spent some £40,000 on it ) a lot more than it would cost the manufacturer to do so. I think it astonishing that the appearance should be ruined by such a careless lack of attention to detail: I am not just writing about the Tempo but the Autosleeper as well.

It certainly isn't trivial in my opinion ............. each to their own ....

Harvey


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, none of the reviews came up with much else, and as ours was No 4 off the production line (and I know of at least 2 more on a forecourt, not sold) I suppose nothing much has shown up yet.

I have no idea why you think this van is anywhere near £40k? Ours was £32k dead, and that included the only extras available for the van, namely Cab Air Con, Alloys, and Cruise Control at £822.

I guess you could get them sprayed for a bit less than £8k 

There is something to complain about though, they cocked the 3rd travel seat seatbelt up, but they are being very helpful in trying to put it right for us.

Kev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

kevwright said:


> Well, none of the reviews came up with much else, and as ours was No 4 off the production line (and I know of at least 2 more on a forecourt, not sold) I suppose nothing much has shown up yet.
> 
> I have no idea why you think this van is anywhere near £40k? Ours was £32k dead, and that included the only extras available for the van, namely Cab Air Con, Alloys, and Cruise Control at £822.
> 
> ...


Kev

I've just checked and the Tempo lists at £34,850 for '08 (with the smaller of the engine options).

I priced up a Mondial the other day which lists at £33,995 and if built to our spec. i.e with the air and cruise package, plus awning and alloys it came out at £36,305.

A new one of our current van, to our spec. would be £35,235 based on '07 prices and that doesn't have a shower room or oven.

Andy


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

*tempo*

Hi Kev
We like the Tempo too, mayI ask where you purchased yours from and was it a ex demo?

Lin


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, we got it for £32000, just asked for that price and they said yes 

Not an ex demo, as it was van No4 off the production line.


Kev


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry, we got it from Heart of England, although Marquis Ipswich originally came up with that price (albeit with 6 months tax rather than the 12 we got with HOE)


Kev


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, we have noted the views about fitting colours on the Tempo and Rhythm silver exteriors. It is something we will look at as a future improvement if we can source all the exterior components in black. To be sure of the long term quality of finish we prefer not to paint. 
Steve Trossell.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi, we have noted the views about fitting colours on the Tempo and Rhythm silver exteriors. It is something we will look at as a future improvement if we can source all the exterior components in black. To be sure of the long term quality of finish we prefer not to paint.
> Steve Trossell.


Dometic do black (well, grey'ish) fridge vents, as we have them on our silver Twin. Good luck getting any response from them as a company though. I've been trying for about 4 months to get them to respond to emails with regards sourcing black winter covers. Dometic UK say they can't supply and the rest of Dometic don't bother replying. Nearly Summer now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think I'd go along with the view that I'd PREFER not to paint, but I have ot say I have a lot of painted plastic (Camos dome, Aircon, SOG, fridge vents, BBQ point, external TV/sat connectors, etc.) on my van and it has been remarkably permanent. Not a flake or crack in 3 years. Apparently the secret is in the preparation.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I think I'd go along with the view that I'd PREFER not to paint, but I have ot say I have a lot of painted plastic (Camos dome, Aircon, Sog, fridge vents, BBQ point, external TV/sat connectors, etc.) on my van and it has been remarkably permanent. Not a flake or crack in 3 years. Apparently the secret is in the preparation.
> 
> Dave


I was wondering about that Dave. The only painted external fitting on my van is the aforesaid boiler flue terminal. I'm pleasantly surprised how well it's stood up to the last eighteen months of regular doses of high temperature flue gases.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I think that that is 'a result' from Steve Trossell.

I have been looking at brochures / websites of various 'van makes.

Both Timberland and IH fit dark grey fridge vents and other units: heater exhaust, hook up cable socket, I believe.

I have seen a picture of a Nu-Venture ( or Nuventure ) with grey / black vents.

Burstner fit what look like mid to dark grey fridge vents and other 'units' to some of their 'vans: even to a white one!  

I don't know if all or some of these are self coloured or painted.

I am sure self coloured would be preferable but painted would be better than white on a dark 'pewter' 'van or a coloured one such as the Timberlands. The Timberland ones appear dark grey but 'could' be black.

The best result would be fittings that exactly matched the colour of the panel to which they were fitted, but I accept that that may be hoping for too much.

My ( originally white ) 'fridge vents are painted body colour ( silver / grey ) and they are wearing reasonably well but with some chipping and flaking: they have been on there for about ten years though.

I am sure that if any motorhome manufacturers have the 'clout' to get accessory manufacturers to mould these fittings to specific colours then Swift Group will be one of them. With non-white 'vans becoming more popular and more common it's time to put the pressure on.........

btw, my fridge vent winter covers are black and not painted either   

They are the old style smaller vents and I guess they are 'Electrolux', not 'Dometic', so no good for you b6x ......

Harvey


----------

